# In the news!



## Skiman (Jun 18, 2015)

This gives home refiners a bad rap I'm quite mad about it
But the link says it all

http://m.channel3000.com/news/police-break-up-rare-meth-lab-in-madison/33532692


----------



## MrMylar (Jun 18, 2015)

That does not give refiners a bad name or rep. Those people were simple idiots, if the story is true. Besides, if you learn to read the laws and regulations in your area, and COMPLY to them according to refining purposes, there is nothing to worry about.

I can link you to news *stories* way worse than that story.

As long as you're disposing of your wastes, not refining within others' BREATHING zone, you're fine.

If you're flying on the radar as legit as to your refining, you should have nothing to hide from ANYONE living in your home, yet at the same time, do NOT tell others what you're doing that do NOT live in your home.

Where I live, I have a comfortable area to refine, but when I first started doing refining, people would ask me what I was doing, and IMMEDIATELY I would tell them that I'm taking an "Online" course on "Forensic Science" and I'm doing a project. Get creative and DON'T GO AROUND TELLING WHAT YOU DO!!!

It's been years for me and not a single knock from any officials... as of yet.

Keep your mouth shut, and when you do, you keep them in suspense, and at the same time, have yourself in order so [IF] they should come knocking, you can show them your MSDS sheets, your emergency water/neutralizers/waste cleanup plan... etc.

Meth is an illegal way to make money and kill others at the same time, yet, refining can be the same, but if doing it correctly, you're not doing it illegally. They both CAN have the same results, but one WILL DEFINITELY land you in prison for quite some time.


----------

